# Goggles for medium faces



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I looked into ones like the Dragon Rogue, Spy Soldier, Smith I/O


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

from what ive read, most people that complain about the nose discomfort with crowbars, EG2s seem to be very comfortable. i just got my second set, i love em but dont wear a helmet. worth trying them on at least.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i would say i have a medium face prob lol..not really sure i guess but i use a pair of a-frames with hi-yellow for night riding and a pair of airblaster proams for day riding. they are extremellly comfy and with a very ride range of view compared to the a-frames. when i switch during the same day its a difficult transition but i would rather see something then nothing at all at night lol. i opened them up from winter storage and the chrome was faded off, so they shipped me their newly designed lens with the chrome coat being in the second layer and its really nice.

you can get them for pretty cheap as well

Buy Airblaster Pro Am Jed Anderson Snowboard Goggles - Airblaster at Moosejaw - Free Shipping on orders over $49

thumbs up for a great local store too


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> from what ive read, most people that complain about the nose discomfort with crowbars, EG2s seem to be very comfortable. i just got my second set, i love em but dont wear a helmet. worth trying them on at least.


I just tried on a pair of EG2s.......WOW! Super comfortable, fits well with my helmet, and awesome optics. I'll probably end up with a pair.

I'd like to try the Anon Hawkeyes too, they seem pretty similar to the EG2s.


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

I have EG2s, love'm. Super comfy all day.


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh and I wear a RED helmet - they fit with the helmet way better than any anon goggles i tried, including hawkeyes.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

good deal man. i got mine from leo on here at snowboards.net. they were on sale over the holiday weekend. might wanna contact to see if theres anymore sales comeing up anytime soon.


----------



## graybox (Nov 18, 2010)

check the VZ feenoms out. they include a bonus lens on dogfunk. also seen some on amazon for like 80 bucks.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright so I tried on a TON of goggles at Evo this weekend, and the only pair that fit perfectly with no discomfort on my nose was the EG2. I'm really surprised the EG2s worked out that well, I assumed since the lenses are so big, they'd fit a little big for my face. Just wish they weren't so damn expensive though.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Enjoy your EG2's

This guy does


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

All of the the Electric goggles seem to be for a smaller face. I like the EG2.5's a lot they just don't fit me well at all. I just picked up some Ashburys, really nice goggle for the price


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not really sure what size my face is but, I bought some Dragon DXS goggles and they fit me perfectly! I recently broke my nose and its a little sore and these goggles put no pressure on my nose whatsoever.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

EagleTalons said:


> I'm not really sure what size my face is but, I bought some Dragon DXS goggles and they fit me perfectly! I recently broke my nose and its a little sore and these goggles put no pressure on my nose whatsoever.


How was the peripheral vision on them?


----------

